# Group quotas increase but don't decrease automatically



## den_saw (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2012-February/065842.html

I made changes. But when I try to build new kernel I got an error

```
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc   -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KERN-23-11-2012/opt_global.h -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common -g -fno-omit-frame-pointer -I/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KERN-23-11-2012  -mno-sse -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -msoft-float  -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions  -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option -c /usr/src/sys/modules/ufs/../../ufs/ffs/ffs_vnops.c
/usr/src/sys/modules/ufs/../../ufs/ffs/ffs_softdep.c: In function 'softdep_setup_freeblocks':
/usr/src/sys/modules/ufs/../../ufs/ffs/ffs_softdep.c:6431: error: 'vp' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/src/sys/modules/ufs/../../ufs/ffs/ffs_softdep.c:6431: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/usr/src/sys/modules/ufs/../../ufs/ffs/ffs_softdep.c:6431: error: for each function it appears in.)
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
2 errors
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
```


----------



## den_saw (Dec 3, 2012)

any ideas?


----------

